# SEO for blogs?



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

I know that whenever I type in that term on google, I get a lot of recommendations to use the "All in One SEO" package but I see that you need an FTP program to install this to Wordpress and frankly I have no idea how to go about that (plus, I'm under the impression that Wordpress does not accept apps like this from what i've read). Is there an easier route to go about this?
Anyone have any links to basic SEO that I can manually add to my blog to make it have a better chance of being seen?


Appreciate the help guys!


----------



## Tib (Sep 11, 2009)

I am new here, but not in SEO. First: I saw, that you use a lot's of 

. It must be replaced by 
or something else! 

The tags used to be as titles, just like in magazines.

Edit: I saw a bad thing: you use frameset! Frameset is not an seo-friendly html tag.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

install wordpress on your own host.

Many hosts have a one click install so this is really easy.


----------



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

Tib said:


> I am new here, but not in SEO. First: I saw, that you use a lot's of
> 
> . It must be replaced by
> or something else!
> ...


Mind dumbing that down a little?


----------



## CxCthreads (Dec 2, 2008)

jkruse said:


> install wordpress on your own host.
> 
> Many hosts have a one click install so this is really easy.


Are you referring to using an FTP program to install the "All in one SEO?"


----------



## AeresClothing (Sep 3, 2009)

CxCthreads said:


> Mind dumbing that down a little?


That's pretty much as dumbed down as it can get.

SEO requires knowledge of HTML.

So if you don't have any of HTML, I'd recommend starting with that.


----------



## Tib (Sep 11, 2009)

CxCthreads said:


> Mind dumbing that down a little?


Yes. If you need serious help, contact me in P.M.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Tib said:


> Yes. If you need serious help, contact me in P.M.


Maybe you could post the information here so others can benefit as well


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Anyone have any links to basic SEO that I can manually add to my blog to make it have a better chance of being seen?


This SEO starter guide PDF direct from Google will give you all you need to know about SEO: http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf

You can also read all types of other SEO tips that have been posted here in the past: seo related topics at T-Shirt Forums



> I get a lot of recommendations to use the "All in One SEO" package but I see that you need an FTP program to install this to Wordpress and frankly I have no idea how to go about that (plus, I'm under the impression that Wordpress does not accept apps like this from what i've read). Is there an easier route to go about this?


If your blog is hosted at Wordpress.com, then the majority of the SEO has already been done for you. There's nothing you need to do but add quality content to your blog so people will want to read it and link to it.

There's not much you can add to a blog hosted by wordpress.com that will help with SEO. It's already built in.

If you have the technical knowledge/time to install wordpress on your own site (from wordpress.ORG), then there are plugins like "All in One SEO" that can help optimize your blog for search engines.

The frameset that was referred to is your domain name.

Where ever you registered your domain name, you set it up to "Forward" to your blog hosted at wordpress.com

When you setup that forward, you set it up as a "masked" forward or a "stealth" forward that keeps your domain name in the users address bar (so it says yourdomain.com whenever they reach your site)

This type of forward can really hurt your rankings as well as the overall usability of your site.

Instead of "forwarding" your domain to your wordpress.com hosted blog, you need to follow the instructions at wordpress to "map" your domain name to the blog there. Here's the link: Domain Mapping Support « WordPress.com

Down the line, you may want to consider getting your own webhost and installing wordpress on your own site so you have more control over things.


----------



## Tib (Sep 11, 2009)

Or you could use Greg's High performance SEO plugin: WordPress › Greg's High Performance SEO WordPress Plugins

If you install wordpress on your storage.


----------



## cpunderwear (May 2, 2013)

where to setting my signature?


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Gavin,

Welcome to the wide world of SEO . Wordpress is actually comparatively simple but does require you to learn a few things, or to find someone that already knows. I hired someone locally off of Craigslist who gave me a one on one wp tutorial for about $50..you might do the same. Or there are som

Or, you could learn yourself .. I have found some great courses on Udemy.com just type in learning Wordpress, etc.

I use Yoast.com 's SEO plug in because it also helps me tweak articles for best performance on all 5+ blogs I manage.


----------

